# New to arnis



## Machine (Aug 26, 2002)

What are some good basic training techniques or conditioning for arnis?  I'm interested in the stick fighting aspect mainly but no school is located near me.  I have taken some karate and wushu for about a year or so but my interest is in using the double sticks both as practical and just plain cool 
Any help would be immensily appreciated.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 26, 2002)

heres 3 video clips : http://www.wmarnis.com/techniques.htm

I was playing with 6 count drill with Tim Hartman earlier today, and I've found the various Sinwallis (sp) to be a lot of fun.  (no vids yet)

:asian:


----------



## Corey Minatani (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey:

If you check out www.geocities.com/wrcma/Home.html we've got about 3 articles concerning arnis, with some talk forums just like this one and some links to get you started.

Let me know if I can be of any help.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *heres 3 video clips : http://www.wmarnis.com/techniques.htm
> 
> ...




Kaith,

I like these clips. I even liked it when Jason got thumped by his own cane.  

Rich


----------



## Emptyglass (Aug 29, 2002)

Hi Machine:

I don't know if this is what you are looking for, but I can give you some of my personal ideas of good, basic training techniques for Arnis.

One thing I'm very big on is physical conditioning. This is applicable to all martial arts but in general, the better condition you're in on the whole, the less likely you will be to injure yourself and the more likely you will be to improve your technique.

Push-ups, sit-ups, pull-ups, isometrics and weightlifting for strength (not mass or body building, more along the lines of power lifting) are good. Swimming for endurance is also a personal favorite.

Ambidexterity training in everyday life is also a good idea as well as on the practice floor. I try to do everything from eating with chopsticks, brushing my teeth, opening doors and everything else both right and left handed.

I also do alot of wrist and forearm strengthening and stretching to develop a good grip and plenty of flexibility and speed for twirling, abanicos and sungkiti  thrusting among other things.

Also, basic striking drills and patterns (with weapons and empty handed) until you know them inside out and backwards (left and right handed) with speed and control are a good basic tool. After you get those down you should practice them against objects and eventually a willing partner until you can mix and match your patterns in any combination (like boxing).

Hope this helps out a bit.

Regards,

Richard Curren


----------

